
Show HN: Create a dynamic web site in 1-2-3 - knutmartin
https://restdb.io/docs/Pages?src=hn
======
runesoerensen
This is a documentation page for an old feature. I don't think this is really
in the spirit of "Show HN" (as pointed out by another commenter on one of the
8 other recent "Show HN" posts for this product
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489452)).

------
knutmartin
The feature that is brand new is the master page stuff which makes it much
easier to create a serious site.

~~~
brudgers
From the "Show HN" guidelines:

 _New features and upgrades ( "Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok._

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

